# What framing nail gun ???



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

I had the PC 350 (i think) and it was junk. Replaced it with a ridgid.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I have a rigid finisher nailer that is in the shop [same story 6-8 weeks] so in the meantime I bought a cheap harbor freight nailer. My framing nailer is a Bostich that I bought at Lowes a couple of yrs ago - it's worked well.

disclaimer - none of my nail guns are used professionally


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I would buy one at Harbor Freight. It’s warranty will get you through this job while your old one gets warranty service. Then the HF gun becomes a back up unit.


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

My framer is a Bostich , I don't do framing every day, but it has held up well, litle on the heave side. My siding gun is Metabo coil nailer, supper light.


----------



## xtal_01 (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks guys ... I need to run around for supplies tonight. I will stop by Lowes, HD and HF and see what they have.

Mike


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I use Bostitch, but they are 28 degree wire welded and not round head. I have one Senco, which takes the plastic collated at 21 degrees that is awesome. Bostitch nails are not HDG, but Electrogalvanized, so that is a minus. Senco can use Grip Rite HDG nails full head.


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

chandler48 said:


> I use Bostitch, but they are 28 degree wire welded and not round head. I have one Senco, which takes the plastic collated at 21 degrees that is awesome. Bostitch nails are not HDG, but Electrogalvanized, so that is a minus. Senco can use Grip Rite HDG nails full head.


The one I have uses full rounds/ plastic 21 degree It is a N88RH been a good gun , 8lbs


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Craigslist or OfferUp. You will repair the Rigid the "extra" one is disposable.

In the old days we used to put on a nail bag and use a hunk of metal attached to a piece of wood. Seemed to get the job done back then.


----------



## xtal_01 (Oct 17, 2014)

Domo said:


> Craigslist or OfferUp. You will repair the Rigid the "extra" one is disposable.
> 
> In the old days we used to put on a nail bag and use a hunk of metal attached to a piece of wood. Seemed to get the job done back then.


I saw that done once .... I think at one of those old reenactment villages 

This was my first and only nail gun ... bet I have not shot 1000 nails before this project ... as you said, hammer works great!


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

For air nailers I have all Hitachi and they have never failed me. Look around at framing/roofing crews to see what they carry. Guys that did my roof had Hitachi nailers that were so beat up you could barely tell the brand. But they worked flawlessly. Not sure if the Metabo ones are as good now that they have been rebranded.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

xtal_01 said:


> I saw that done once .... I think at one of those old reenactment villages
> 
> This was my first and only nail gun ... bet I have not shot 1000 nails before this project ... as you said, hammer works great!


You know, you can turn the broken framing nailer upside down and use it to slam the nails. Works great when the compressor quits, also. LOL

"old reenactment villages" too funny - but appropriate!


----------



## xtal_01 (Oct 17, 2014)

Frustrated ..... 

Bought the Metabo NR90 .... light weight ... worked flawless on 3" nails .. put in 2 3/8 sheathing nails ... jammed every 40 or 50 shots!

I even have a video of me using it and it jamming .... not sure if I got a lemon or is this a real issue? Seems like it might be trying to force two nails in when it gets down to the last couple. I know my Rigid had an adjustment of the thickness of nails so this did not happen.

Took it back ....

So, now I am trying to decide do I spend and extra $100 and get the Metabo NR83A5?

It has been out since 1980 ... seems to be "the standard" ... but still has issues when I read reviews!

Still searching ....


----------



## wallmaxx (Dec 12, 2011)

For an inexpensive option I would go with the max super Framer. If you were going to do this more, I would splurge and get the 400 psi system.

I love that this framing gun fits into tight spots with ease.


----------



## xtal_01 (Oct 17, 2014)

wallmaxx said:


> For an inexpensive option I would go with the max super Framer. If you were going to do this more, I would splurge and get the 400 psi system.
> 
> I love that this framing gun fits into tight spots with ease.
> View attachment 652954


I have never seen this brand around ... I will take a look. Thanks!


----------



## wallmaxx (Dec 12, 2011)

MAX USA CORP SuperFramer SN883RH3 21 Degree Framing Full Round Head Stick Nailer up to 3-1/4" MAX USA CORP SuperFramer SN883RH3 21 Degree Framing Full Round Head Stick Nailer up to 3-1/4" - - Amazon.com


----------



## squared80 (Feb 18, 2021)

I just bought the Paslode CFN325XP Lithium-Ion Battery 30° *Cordless *Framing Nailer. No cords, no air compressors. Amazing.


----------



## xtal_01 (Oct 17, 2014)

squared80 said:


> I just bought the Paslode CFN325XP Lithium-Ion Battery 30° *Cordless *Framing Nailer. No cords, no air compressors. Amazing.


I keep looking at them ... are they heavy? How long does the battery last?


----------



## squared80 (Feb 18, 2021)

xtal_01 said:


> I keep looking at them ... are they heavy? How long does the battery last?


They weigh about a half pound more _on their own_, but keep in mind it's actually _lighter _when you take the weight/resistance of an air line into account. Lightest cordless on the market.

Battery is about 9,000 nails. Each fuel cell is about 1,200 nails. You'll never go back.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I have owned Paslode, they worked well. I had one of the first Impulse trim nailers long ago. I had it rebuilt every 2 years and it kept working. After I got out of “hands on“ work my son borrowed it and I never saw it again. Kids, they are worth it.


----------



## wallmaxx (Dec 12, 2011)

I also have the Milwaukee M18 Fuel 21° nailer. It works great, but it’s the heaviest gun I’ve ever owned (Duo-Fast used to own that title)

I did three separate runs of stairs last year on a 3-story home, all cordless, as an experiment, it worked very well.

If I was doing nailing all day, I’d lean toward a lighter gun, though.


----------



## colin123 (Oct 9, 2014)

I also have the Bostitch 28°. My buddy dropped it off of a fully extended 24 foot ladder onto a sidewalk and it's still working fine. I was pretty impressed.


----------

